# Daughters First Deer 10/17



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

My 13 year old daughter shot her first deer on 10/17 during an evening hunt. It was only our second hunt for the year. She made a great shot and held stone cold still as this buck stared us down for several minutes. We were both pretty excited. Early in the hunt we were snacking on a couple apples and a fat fox squirrel showed up. I tossed my apple core at the squirrel just goofing off. My throw was terrible. My daughter decided to do the same and made a much better throw but still missed the squirrel. As this buck was staring us down and acting spooky due to the high winds, he wandered past my daughters apple core. He picked it up and devoured the entire thing. It honestly calmed him down and took his focus off us long enough for her to get in position and make a great shot. Won't ever forget this hunt.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

This is what it's all about man. Congrats to your daughter on a hunt I'm sure neither of you will forget 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

That's a great 1st buck....congrats


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great story and CONGRATS young lady on a awesome deer and great job Dad getting her out there.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great first buck.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations to your daughter and you....Rich


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Might have to carry a couple apples with me. 😀


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Making the best lifetime memories for sure.
Congrats to both daughter and dad on a Great buck.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice first buck for sure, looks like he had his last bite of radishes before he went to the big sky!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Heck of a first deer!


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great Story - Great deer


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^^ x 2


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

WOW! What a stud! congrats!



collegekid said:


> My 13 year old daughter shot her first deer on 10/17 during an evening hunt. It was only our second hunt for the year. She made a great shot and held stone cold still as this buck stared us down for several minutes. We were both pretty excited. Early in the hunt we were snacking on a couple apples and a fat fox squirrel showed up. I tossed my apple core at the squirrel just goofing off. My throw was terrible. My daughter decided to do the same and made a much better throw but still missed the squirrel. As this buck was staring us down and acting spooky due to the high winds, he wandered past my daughters apple core. He picked it up and devoured the entire thing. It honestly calmed him down and took his focus off us long enough for her to get in position and make a great shot. Won't ever forget this hunt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477647
> ...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X3 on everybody's post....CONGRATULATION'S!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job . It's such a great experience sharing hunting and fishing with your kids . 

You go out expecting to be the teacher but you'd be surprised what your kids can teach you . .


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Great buck. Good job. What county you in??


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## sealevel (Mar 16, 2018)

collegekid said:


> My 13 year old daughter shot her first deer on 10/17 during an evening hunt. It was only our second hunt for the year. She made a great shot and held stone cold still as this buck stared us down for several minutes. We were both pretty excited. Early in the hunt we were snacking on a couple apples and a fat fox squirrel showed up. I tossed my apple core at the squirrel just goofing off. My throw was terrible. My daughter decided to do the same and made a much better throw but still missed the squirrel. As this buck was staring us down and acting spooky due to the high winds, he wandered past my daughters apple core. He picked it up and devoured the entire thing. It honestly calmed him down and took his focus off us long enough for her to get in position and make a great shot. Won't ever forget this hunt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477647
> ...


----------



## sealevel (Mar 16, 2018)

Excellent ! 10+ for dad on her education, and the steaks and meat, going to be a good winter, yumm


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I know a lot of grown men that haven't taken one that nice. Congrats on her first deer. I have a feeling that it will be the many more to come. Great memories for both of you!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome. Good for her! Now I need to eat some apples in my stands I guess


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Awesome! Great 1st deer!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

